# my rough collies - Maggie Mae and Tullis



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

well I think they are beautiful


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

oh wow they're gorgeous


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ooh hadn't seen this, I didn't realise you had RCs, they are absolutely stunning!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

you must have read my mind, I have just made a comment on my own subject, but thank you x


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't believe I missed this post before. They are beautiful. Is Maggie Mae the one on the left? More photos please!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes that's Maggie
another of Maggie Mae


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

One of my favourites of her


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Gorgeous! But you'll have to post some more photos of Tullis too, to be fair!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lol. will sort some out for you a little later on, Ok? x


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Wow, they are beautiful! Do they like being brushed? I bet it's lovely to brush them


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

yes Muttly, they love to be brushed. I usually get on a nice thick rug and they lay on their side and back and that's how I brush them. Mind you I hate it this time of year with the weather the way it is. They have very thick coats x


----------



## Firefly13 (May 12, 2013)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Firefly13 said:


> Beautiful dogs!


thank you x


----------

